# Shady lady is shady



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

To all my fellow charter captains and crew Eddie the owner of the Adeline charters boat names shady lady outcast and one other do not work for him we worked a 48 hour on the shady lady he will not pay either of the two captains or the crew then when we went to confront him he pulled a pistol on us and assaulted my wife this probaly wont be up long but the more that know the better sorry to rant thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried to police?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Pulled a pistol and assaulted your ole lady? Man that is bad stuff!


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea we just talked to the police we have him on camera the us marshals took all his vessels so we might not have to worry about him any more we were going to file a lean on the boat but they told us we were 8th in line i hate to rant but Edward Simms should get what he deserves


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If this happened to me I would file a police report as well as go see the state attorney.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

What's the story on the boats being seized? Mr. Simms is a forum member here by the way. Maybe he will post up. 

I was on the dock at Zeke's one day a couple of years ago and he pulled in from a charter trip on the cape horn. A customer on the trip walked over and handed the deck hand a bunch of cash and when the customer moved off he yanked most of the tip from the deck hand and said something about kids gotta eat or something like that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn! Subscribed!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Gator McKlusky said:


> What's the story on the boats being seized? Mr. Simms is a forum member here by the way. Maybe he will post up.
> 
> I was on the dock at Zeke's one day a couple of years ago and he pulled in from a charter trip on the cape horn. A customer on the trip walked over and handed the deck hand a bunch of cash and when the customer moved off he yanked most of the tip from the deck hand and said something about kids gotta eat or something like that.


I'd punch him in the throat if I was that deckhand!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's his website:

http://www.adrenalinefishingcharters.com/

He had all of his charter boats listed for sale on here at one point.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If the money is owed for services performed , then your interest should be adding up. No one can expect someone to run a 48 hour charter for free. Get legal representation. Charge his business the legal fee in your civil case. Him pulling a pistol and assault is a whole different criminal case. Take him to the cleaners if he is gonna rip you off. There is no place in the world for that type of disrespect. If your owed the money, then he needs to pay. We only know one side of this story. I would like to here his side. 
But at the moment it's not looking good for the boat owner. If he files bankruptcy , then you may never get pay. 
When your vessels are seized, then there is a federal issue for that to happen. 
I hope whom ever is owed money for their services, I hope you get paid. It's hard to pay bills without a pay check. 
I'm glad I heard this today. I will research the topic. If it's criminal, that should be public info


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

...his words from site, 

"I learned from a very young age to always treat people how you want to be treated"

Doesn't sound like someone that would act as described.

Jimmy


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

zloomis said:


> Yea we just talked to the police we have him on camera the us marshals took all his vessels so we might not have to worry about him any more we were going to file a lean on the boat but they told us we were 8th in line i hate to rant but Edward Simms should get what he deserves


A few punctuation marks will help us understand this better. :whistling:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> A few punctuation marks will help us understand this better. :whistling:


someone always has to be a smart ass if u didnt get it learn to read and get over punctuation


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

weedline said:


> learn to read and get over punctuation



Those are two very different things. Very.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Pulling a gun on somebody is called aggravated assault. I would call the police. No longer a civil matter.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Why were the boats seized. I know they have all been for sale, but for the u.s. Marshall's service to take claim doesn't sound real fun to me. What's the deal with that.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

No more shady lady charter trips in gulf coast outdoors i suppose?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

gator7_5 said:


> No more shady lady charter trips in gulf coast outdoors i suppose?


At least she got to catch some red snapper before retirement.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> A few punctuation marks will help us understand this better. :whistling:


Yes, it might, but none of us come here for an English lesson; so take it or leave it and drive on, rather than antagonizing and berating.

May hadda let this'n go but i aren't so tear'r up 'er sercy. 



God love ya'll, and have a Happy Father's Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> May hadda let this'n go but i aren't so tear'r srcy


http://youtu.be/m_mDTLphIVY


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> http://youtu.be/m_mDTLphIVY


nice selection, have at it. 

the man was trying to relay a point that he thought others might want to be informed about, not to be criticized. 

some folks have to bash others to try and feel better about themselves...i gotcha, drive on bud. or perhaps you're part of the group he was talking about.

i'm outta here. oh, feel free to capitalize the letters for me.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Not 100 percent sure but I think wages will take precedent over other types of leans. I believe even over the banks title lean if there is one. Don't let it go. You may need to contact Florida Wage An Hour.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure about Alabama though.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I thought this thread was going to be better than it has proven. 

Sorry for any misspelled words or punctuations in advance.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

First I've read this thread but judging by his past postings I'm not in the least bit surprised he's a shitbag.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fish


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

FUNNY HOW YOU DIDNT TELL THEM THE CHARTER STOPPED PAYMENT BECAUSE 1.) You stayed drunk (they saw you load 3 cases of beer into the wheelhouse) 2) you bumbling idiots only managed to catch a single barracuda In 48 hrs. Also only the Shady has been seized, the Adrenaline was repo'd and the other 2 are free in clear. 

He also drew his weapon because you came down there, wait for it....drunk and hollering and provoked him by pulling a flashlight out of your pocket acting like it wS a weapon. Only a true idiot would bring a flashlight to a gun fight. I don't care for Eddie but before you get on a public forum running someone down let the whole truth be known


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Dam and dang! This thread just got a whole lot more interesting!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Dear Lord. My grammar OCD just overdosed.

We all misspell or forget to proofread from time to time, but holy smokes, use some punctuation man! I think your sentence.. paragraph.. your ah.. it's not even a sentence. Your blob of words can be read 15 different ways.

AND, while I'm at it... 

lien - a legal claim that someone or something has on the property of another person until a debt has been paid back

lean - somewhere between vertical and horizontal....

I apologize in advance. I just had to get rid of that.


.............


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> FUNNY HOW YOU DIDNT TELL THEM THE CHARTER STOPPED PAYMENT BECAUSE 1.) You stayed drunk (they saw you load 3 cases of beer into the wheelhouse) 2) you bumbling idiots only managed to catch a single barracuda In 48 hrs. Also only the Shady has been seized, the Adrenaline was repo'd and the other 2 are free in clear.
> 
> He also drew his weapon because you came down there, wait for it....drunk and hollering and provoked him by pulling a flashlight out of your pocket acting like it wS a weapon. Only a true idiot would bring a flashlight to a gun fight. I don't care for Eddie but before you get on a public forum running someone down let the whole truth be known


Who are you talking to?

3 cases over 2 days is excessive split between 6 pax charter?

I don't understand your post.

So the guy pulled a Flashlight, so someone else pulls a GUN???
I just dont get it. More to the story than that.

Sounds like you are trying to cover for a jackass in mt opinion. Yea, we all know its a asshole, everybody has one but to pull a gun on a flashlight. If you cant beat a fucked up drunk that is 35 and you are a sober 60 yr old captain, Turn in your man card.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ok let me be more clear. The jack leg that just got on here loaded the beer into his wheelhouse. Also for hire captains are paid on a commission basis. Standard fee is 20%. If the charter refuses to pay for a trip because the CAPTAIN AND CREW were drunk and had been drinking and caught 1 barracuda in 2 days then 20% of zero is, wait for it....Zero!!! Last time I checked USCG still had a zero tolerance for drinking. 

1 barracuda in 2 whole days. You'd pay for that trip with a drunk captain?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Let me be clear. I don't care for said jackass but I'm not gonna let a story be told without telling the WHOLE story when it involves a charterboat


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Understood a little better.

Just never heard of such service.

Thank you for coming back.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait, the captain doesn't get a day rate?

Just trying to wrap my head around this.

Who pulled the gun? Captain or client?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

zloomis said:


> To all my fellow charter captains and crew Eddie the owner of the Adeline charters boat names shady lady outcast and one other do not work for him we worked a 48 hour on the shady lady he will not pay either of the two captains or the crew then when we went to confront him he pulled a pistol on us and assaulted my wife this probaly wont be up long but the more that know the better sorry to rant thanks





LopeAlong said:


> FUNNY HOW YOU DIDNT TELL THEM THE CHARTER STOPPED PAYMENT BECAUSE 1.) You stayed drunk (they saw you load 3 cases of beer into the wheelhouse) 2) you bumbling idiots only managed to catch a single barracuda In 48 hrs. Also only the Shady has been seized, the Adrenaline was repo'd and the other 2 are free in clear.
> 
> He also drew his weapon because you came down there, wait for it....drunk and hollering and provoked him by pulling a flashlight out of your pocket acting like it wS a weapon. Only a true idiot would bring a flashlight to a gun fight. I don't care for Eddie but before you get on a public forum running someone down let the whole truth be known




Judging by the original awesome grammar, I am going to say he is still probably drunk. :singing:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Im getting it now. 

Disregard my earlier post. 

SORRY.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol...what a bunch of fucktards! Baaarrracuda!

http://youtu.be/hpkitLUbeEg


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

This is better than Judge Judy...

Jim


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if crew were drunk then call the coast guard. if the costumers had a bad trip as pathetic as 1 barracuda is thats between the boat owner and and costumers crew is paid hourly and gets paid no matter what


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

And you black list the drunkards and DO NOT HIRE THEM again.
Otherwise there is going to be a loss of life due to the crew being drunk.
And it won't go well with a jury when they hear the same drunk crew has been hired several times.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

weedline said:


> crew is paid hourly and gets paid no matter what


Says who?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'm telling you there's not a boat I'm OBA that pays hourly. It's all commission. This is also the same captain that came and applied for a job on my boat reeking of booze and the next day was drunk at the marina saying I hired him and he was going to be the best ever. 

The crew and the owner were involved in a dispute when the gun was pulled. Obpd was dispatched and he was perfectly within his rights.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Is "commission" pay legal in Alabama? Maybe it's better, but legal?

Jim


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Wth are you talking about...legal??? Why would it not be legal in Alabama? For hire crews are independent contractors who are 1099ed at the end of the year. They are paid per "job" or trip a percentage of the price charged the customer. Why on gods green earth would that not be legal??? What's not legal is threatening some one if they don't pay you!!! The silliness of some people...


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Roll Tide!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Lickety-Split said:


> Wth are you talking about...legal??? Why would it not be legal in Alabama? For hire crews are independent contractors who are 1099ed at the end of the year. They are paid per "job" or trip a percentage of the price charged the customer. Why on gods green earth would that not be legal??? What's not legal is threatening some one if they don't pay you!!! The silliness of some people...


Minimum wage?

Jim


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Also only the Shady has been seized, the Adrenaline was repo'd and the other 2 are free in clear.


Oh, that's much better. Nothing screams legit businessman who pays his bills like seizure an repo.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

gator7_5 said:


> Oh, that's much better. Nothing screams legit businessman who pays his bills like seizure an repo.


I've seized a number of vehicles and some property in my past career. Our asset forfeiture team would usually decline the seizure and return it a week or two later if they found there were too many encumbrances against it to make it worth keeping for auction.

So far as I know you can still file a lien against a seized vessel.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Still, a company that has to combat a repo in any fashion, has missed a payment or two and is probably on shaky ground.

No?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> Still, a company that has to combat a repo in any fashion, has missed a payment or two and is probably on shaky ground.
> 
> No?


 If your being paid on a 1099 your a contractor and there is no minimum wage rules. If your dumb enough to take a job for $1, that your mistake.

Boats could have been seized for legal problems too.
IRS problems, divorce settlement, partnership breakup settlement, court ordered sale of assets for a number of reasons.


----------

